
College is Over - imartin2k
http://educationoutrage.blogspot.com/2017/01/college-is-over.html
======
taxicabjesus
> When the President of the U.S. says everyone needs to go to college, all he
> is really saying is that the high schools have failed and college is the
> only way you will learn to think at all. When he says “everyone needs to
> learn to code” I start to wonder. Can Mr Obama code? Why does he care?

This line really resonates with my experience. I went to college because I
didn't know what else to do. The degree is a rather expensive piece of paper.

